# australia planted tank online forum



## herns

TSRA said:


> Hi,
> below is the link for new australia online planted tank forum.
> the funny emoticons and some nice stuff there.
> 
> http://www.tropicalaquascape.com.au



What's going on, Aussie?

*Forbidden*

You don't have permission to access / on this server.
Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------

